# Been with the same man for 10 years



## paparouna

Hola, como diria esto en espanol: 
"She's been with the same man for 10 years"? Is "Ha sido con el mismo hombre por diez anos" correct?


----------



## iskndarbey

Hay varias maneras de decirlo, pero no se usa el perfecto. Yo diría:

"Lleva 10 años andando con el mismo hombre." o "Hace 10 años que anda con el mismo hombre."


----------



## torcuatogemini

"Ha estado con el mismo hombre por diez años"

"Ha estado con el mismo hombre durante diez años"


----------



## María Madrid

torcuatogemini said:


> "Ha estado con el mismo hombre por diez años"
> 
> "Ha estado con el mismo hombre durante diez años"


No, porque en español esto significa que ya no está con ese hombre, mientras que en inglés, aunque el verbo sea idéntico, el significado es diferente, sí sigue con esa persona y dice cuánto tiempo.

Lleva diez años con el mismo hombre. Hace diez años que está con el mismo hombre. 

Por otra parte, hombre me suena un poco brusco, quizá sea mejor decir "con la misma pareja/persona". Saludos,


----------



## torcuatogemini

Sí, comprendo. Sigo aprendiendo español sin duda.

Él ha estado aquí = Él estuvo aquí


----------



## María Madrid

torcuatogemini said:


> Sí, comprendo. Sigo aprendiendo español sin duda.
> 
> Él ha estado aquí = Él estuvo aquí


La diferencia es cuando añades un espacio de tiempo que el significado en inglés varía. Nunca he estado en China se diría igual en inglés. Saludos,


----------



## Adam&Eve

María Madrid said:


> No, porque en español esto significa que ya no está con ese hombre, mientras que en inglés, aunque el verbo sea idéntico, el significado es diferente, sí sigue con esa persona y dice cuánto tiempo.
> 
> Lleva diez años con el mismo hombre. Hace diez años que está con el mismo hombre.


 
De acuerdo con tus sugerencias.
Sin embargo en nuestro español también se puede decir:  *Ha estado con el mismo hombre durante diez años.*  Eso quiere decir que continúan juntos.
Si ya no están juntos diríamos *Estuvo con el mismo hombre durante diez años.  *
El pasado perfecto y el pretérito se usan de manera diferente en los dos lados del Atlántico.


----------



## María Madrid

Adam&Eve said:


> Sin embargo en nuestro español también se puede decir: *Ha estado con el mismo hombre durante diez años.* Eso quiere decir que continúan juntos.


Mucho me temo que eso es una copia directa de la estructura inglesa, no un uso adecuado del pretérito perfecto en español (que significa pasado terminado), un tiempo verbal que pese a su aspecto no funciona de manera idéntica en ambos idiomas. Saludos,


----------



## tablecloth

Yo no creo que necesariamente el pretérito perfecto indique que la acción ha terminado. Se me ocurren ejemplos como "Tu mujer siempre ha sido muy elegante" que no implica que ya no lo sea o "Me he enamorado de Miguel" que no implica que ya no lo esté . Si es cierto que en este lado del charco preferimos "Llevo diez años con Miguel" antes que "He estado diez años con Miguel" pero sí se puede modificar tanto positiva como negativamente: "he estado diez años con Miguel y espero estar otros cincuenta" o "He estado diez años con Miguel y ya no pienso estar ni un día más."
En cualquier caso no me parece elegante el acusarnos unos a otros de dejarnos influir por lenguas próximas, me parece que esa diversidad es una fuente de riqueza y no debería originar ningún conflicto.
Saludos a tod@s.


----------



## iskndarbey

Sí, creo que las sugerencias de Adam&Eve y torcuatogemini sirven en México y la comunidad hispanohablante en EEUU, pero no se usan mucho en otros lugares. Suenan raro en Sudamérica y España. (¡Y mi profesora de español de la escuela secundaria me golpearía si las dijese!)


----------



## gonzalo.-

hola  si en Chile dices "ella ha estado con el mismo hombre por 10 años" significa que aún están juntos ; si quieres indicar que ya no están juntos entonces simplemente dices "ella estuvo con el mismo hombre por 10 años".


----------



## mhp

Creo que María lo ha dicho muy bien. 

  No creo que sea un error rotundo sino que suena forzada y hasta puede llevar a confusión:

  I’ve lived in Seville for two years = llevo dos años en Sevilla
  La oración sólo tiene sentido si ahora vives en Sevilla.

  He vivido en Sevilla dos años
  Si ahora vives allí o no, no está muy claro.
  Según el contexto puede ser que sí o que no.


----------



## Vale_yaya

gonzalo.- said:


> hola  si en Chile dices "ella ha estado con el mismo hombre por 10 años" significa que aún están juntos ; si quieres indicar que ya no están juntos entonces simplemente dices "ella estuvo con el mismo hombre por 10 años".


 
En Ecuador, igual. "Ella ha estado con el mismo hombre por 10 años" significa que sigue con él... y no me parece una manera "incorrecta" de su uso. 

Comparto la idea de Tablecloth, no me parece que nuestra manera de utilizar el pretérito perfecto sea errada, es más, Tablecloth es de Europa, y si ella opina lo mismo que nosotros quiere decir que ella lo entiende, aunque no lo utilice. No porque ustedes no lo usen significa que es algo mal utilizado.


----------



## Hieroglyphic

mhp said:


> He vivido en Sevilla dos años
> Si ahora vives allí o no, no está muy claro.
> Según el contexto puede ser que sí o que no.


 
Depende del castellano.  Por estos lados, sólo se entenderia que sigues viviendo allí.  No hay otra interpretación posible.


----------



## Hieroglyphic

Y ¿cuál, a tu modo de ver, sería la otra interpretación, Carol?
Por lo que veo, lo entiendes igual que yo. ¿O no?

PD- Huy, te nos rajaste, Carol...


----------



## CanalGirl

Lleva diez años con el mismo hombre. 
Hace diez años que está con el mismo hombre. 
Ha estado con el mismo hombre durante diez años. 

Por estos lares las tres significan lo mismo. 
La tercera indica que siguen juntos, sin lugar a dudas.

¡Viva la diversidad del español!


----------



## mhp

Hieroglyphic said:


> Depende del castellano.  Por estos lados, sólo se entenderia que sigues viviendo allí.  No hay otra interpretación posible.


 Si el significado depende de la región en la que vives, ¿no crees que sea mejor decirlo de una manera más sencilla que además se entienda en todo el mundo?


----------



## Hieroglyphic

mhp said:


> Si el significado depende de la región en la que vives, ¿no crees que sea mejor decirlo de una manera más sencilla que además se entienda en todo el mundo?


En eso tienes toda la razón, mhp. Pero una cosa es decir y otra oír o leer. Es importante que los estudiantes sepan lo que esa construcción significa en buena parte del mundo hispanohablante, para que la puedan interpretar si la oyen o la leen. Al fin y al cabo, los dialectos de América representan más del 80% del mundo de habla castellana. Nada despreciable.
No importa cuál sea el origen o la razón de ser de esa construcción. Lo cierto es que existe y se entiende de la forma que he mencionado en (muchos lugares de) América.

PD -- ¿O es que a un estudiante de inglés tú nada más le mencionarías lo que se dice en Inglaterra y te olvidarías de las "peculiaridades" de Norteamérica?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Hieroglyphic said:


> Y ¿cuál, a tu modo de ver, sería la otra interpretación, Carol?
> Por lo que veo, lo entiendes igual que yo. ¿O no?
> 
> PD- Huy, te nos rajaste, Carol...


 
Jajajaja... ¡Pues! Leí muy rapido (Y sin prestar mucha atención ) tu respuesta. ¡Que oso! ¡Que Pena!... Por eso borre la burrada que escribí!


----------



## Hieroglyphic

CarolMamkny said:


> Jajajaja... ¡Pues! Leí muy rapido (Y sin prestar mucha atención ) tu respuesta. ¡Que oso! ¡Que Pena!... Por eso borre la burrada que escribí!


 
No hay problema.  Por lo que leí, estabas de acuerdo con la interpretación que yo había dado.


----------



## lazarus1907

Vale_yaya said:


> En Ecuador, igual. "Ella ha estado con el mismo hombre por 10 años" significa que sigue con él... y no me parece una manera "incorrecta" de su uso.





Hieroglyphic said:


> Depende del castellano.  Por estos lados, sólo se entenderia que sigues viviendo allí.  No hay otra interpretación posible.


¡Es curioso! Corregidme si me equivoco, pero he participado en innumerables debates en los que americanos de muchas nacionalidades argumentaban que usar el pretérito indefinido para cualquier cosa en el pasado es correcto, ya que al no usar el pretérito perfecto, no hacen distinción la distinción entre ambos tiempos.  Me parece muy bien. Pero si apenas se usa en ciertos países, me resulta curioso que algunos vayan diciéndole a los demás cómo usarlo correctamente. Yo no voy diciéndole a los argentinos cómo usar el voseo. Además, incluso en España, donde se usa constantemente, muchos no saben cómo usarlo con corrección.  Que no se den por aludidos aquellos en cuyos países el pretérito perfecto se usa con frecuencia.

El pretérito perfecto tiene varios usos, pero en cualquier caso es un tiempo de pasado y no de presente, aunque esté íntimamente relacionado con este. Cuando el hecho está unido al momento presente, se refiere a algo *pasado *que se acaba de verificar. También se usa para hechos que está relacionados psicológicamente con el momento presente, incluyendo en particular aquellos cuya localización temporal no es importante.

Del _Diccionario de dificultades y dudas_ (Manuel Seco, RAE):

He dicho (=acabo de decir). He visitado hoy a tu tío. En uno y otro caso, los enunciados *han terminado* dentro del momento presente.

¡Han terminado! Si digo:_Este mes he ido dos veces a Alemania._​esto implica que la acción ya ha terminado, y que está ligada al presente, es decir, ya he vuelto, ya no estoy en Alemania. Para aquellos países en los que se usa la distinción entre el pretérito indefinido y el pretérito perfecto, estas frases:_He estado con tu hermano toda la mañana._
_Estuve con tu hermano toda la mañana._​implican que ya no estoy con tu hermano -acción terminada-, aunque son ligeramente distintas. La primera no puede decirse mientras tu hermano sigue junto a ti desde esta mañana. No tiene sentido. Para eso está _Llevo con tu hermano toda la mañana._​Incorrecto o no, usar el pretérito perfecto para decir que_llevamos casados tantos años_​resulta confuso a menos que ya estéis divorciados, porque se trata de una acción que aún no ha terminado, y que engloba el presente de discurso como un momento más dentro de la línea temporal, que continúa en el futuro. ¿Para qué usar un tiempo pasado si la acción está a medio transcurrir? Y lo que es peor: si queremos decir que nuestro matrimonio duró un tiempo y que luego nos divorciamos, pero no queremos especificar cuándo ocurrió, el tiempo perfecto -en los países que distinguen entre los dos tiempos- según los libros de gramática sería:_Hemos estado casados 5 años_​Consultad cualquier libro y veréis que te dirán que se interpreta como una acción ya terminada. Si ahora la interpretamos como acción no terminada, ¿cómo distinguimos entre un caso y otro? Y de nuevo: ¿por qué usamos un tiempo pretérito para una acción en curso, que puede que nunca termine mientras sigamos vivos? Con lo fácil que es decir:_Llevamos casados 5 años_​¿Influencia del inglés? No lo sé. Pero a los que usamos el pretérito perfecto en España cientos de veces al día, nos suena mal.


----------



## SamanthainLA

lazarus1907 said:


> ... ya que al no usar el pretérito perfecto, no hacen distinción la distinción entre ambos tiempos


 
Creo que no se usa, o no mucho, solamente en el Río de la Plata. Los demás hispanohablantes, hasta donde yo sé, sí que lo usan - pero no de la misma forma que en España. Y claro que se establece una distinción: 

Estuvo con el mismo hombre - ya no están juntos.
Ha estado con el mismo hombre - siguen juntos.

Correcto o no, Seco o no, RAE o no, así se dice y así se entiende.


----------



## Luceni

Es curioso, pero en la gramática de Rafael Seco (padre de Manuel y también miembro de la RAE) se da una explicación que sí liga al pretérito perfecto con el presente. El tiempo es definido así:
"El pretérito perfecto indica un hecho que* se acaba de verificar* en el momento en que hablamos, o bien un hecho cuyas circunstancias o consecuencias *tienen relación con el presente*".

Sobre las diferencias entre el perfecto y el indefinido dice esto:
"Los dos tiempos, el pretérito indefinido y el pretérito perfecto, coinciden en significar hechos anteriores al momento en que hablamos, no en su transcurrir (eso lo expresa el imperfecto), sino en cuanto transcurridos: _La guerra terminó, La guerra ha terminado. _*No representa el uno un hecho más antiguo que el otro*: según las circunstancias podríamos decir _La guerra terminó el mes pasado _y _La guerra ha terminado hace tres meses. _*La diferencia* entre _Pasamos por tu calle _y _Hemos pasado por tu calle_ *se funda en la extensión que quiera dar el hablante al momento presente en que habla. *Si para él esa accción tiene cierta cohesión temporal con el presente, entonces empleará el pretérito perfecto; si por el contrario la acción no cae dentro de ese *presente psicológico*, el tiempo usado será el pretérito indefinido. Ese presente psicológico puede tener una amplitud muy variable: puede abarcar sólo el instante actual o puede  abarcar muchos años. Ejemplos: _La guerra terminó el mes pasado _(el presente psicológico es 'este mes'); _La guerra ha terminado hace tres meses _(el presente psicológico es 'este año'). La explicación en cada caso es necesario buscarla siempre en el punto de vista del que habla, en el cual intervienen un elemento objetivo (distancia temporal) y un elemento sunjetivo (mayor o menor interés en la acción). 

Rafael Seco: _Manual de gramática española_

Según esto, no creo que se pueda decir que _Ha estado diez años con el mismo hombre _sea incorrección o anglicismo.


----------



## MikeW

No creo que Maria tampoco esté equivocada. En Argentina podemos decirlo de las dos maneras, aunque aqui usariamos mas decir "Esta con ese hombre desde hace 10 años". No me suena mal tampoco decir "Ha estado con ese hombre durante 10 años", aunque personalmente creo que dicho de esa manera, la oración esta un poco forzada y poco práctica, y quizá decirlo de esa manera, de la idea de que ella ya no está con ese hombre...aunque gramaticalmente sea correcta! jaja bueno! Espero que mi aporte haya sido de ayuda. Saludos!


----------



## María Madrid

En esa cita de Rafael Seco se habla de la relación que ese tiempo verbal tiene respecto al presente, no que el hecho tenga lugar en el presente y continúe hacia el futuro. El presente psicológico al que se refiere implica una cercanía emocional con lo sucedido, en ningún caso que ese hecho siga sucediendo. (Mi madre murió/ha muerto hace tres años).

He encontrado un artículo donde también se cita a Manuel Seco y se explica muy bien este valor psicológico del pretérito perfecto. Incluyo el enlace y esta cita:


> Cuando el hablante emplea el pretérito perfecto para referirse a un hecho pasado y alejado del presente, está hablando desde una perspectiva no puramente temporal, sino emocional: el hablante siente el evento concluido en el pasado como algo que le sigue afectando en el presente, como algo que repercute aún en su vida actual.
> 
> Al emplear el pretérito perfecto compuesto, el hablante da también a entender que, aunque el hecho pertenece al pasado, en el momento actual seguir recogiendo los frutos resultantes de aquel hecho:
> 
> Los griegos nos han dejado un legado de principios que se siguen aplicando en varias disciplinas, como son la Lógica de Aristóteles y la Geometría de Euclides.
> 
> El _dejar_ está en pretérito perfecto, porque en el momento actual seguimos recogiendo los frutos resultantes del legado griego.
> 
> Justo Fernández López.


Y lamento no tener bibliografía para poder confirmar/descartar que el uso del pretérito perfecto para significar "llevo x tiempo haciendo xxx" es un calco de la estructura inglesa. Que se usa igual es innegable, que se haya extendido al español de ciertas zonas por la influencia del inglés lo dejo en el aire, pues. Quizá alguien tenga el tiempo y las ganas de buscar información sobre cómo el pretérito perfecto ha llegado a usarse con ese signficado, donde sea que se use, hasta qué punto está incorporado en el idioma y si se considera un uso aceptable de acuerdo con la norma culta. Saludos, 

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Pret%C3%A9rito%20perfecto%20psicol%C3%B3gico.htm


----------



## velero

In both Spanish and English, the _‘Perfecto de indicativo’_ can denote events occurring in a period that includes the present, where the adverbial delineates the time frame:

_“En sólo dos generaciones se ha desertizado un 43% de la superficie terrestre” _ (Abc, Sp).

_“No he visto a tu madre esta semana. No la he visto desde el domingo.”_

_“A sus 42 años, este funcionario [ciego] jamás ha visto la luz del sol, pero se ha convertido en un colombiano ejemplar”_ (El Tiempo, Col.).

_“Siempre ha sido un problema para sus padres.”_

_“En ocho días no he dormido.”_

Compare two examples from _Esbozo_, RAE:

_“Mi padre ha muerto hace tres años.”_ ‘My father has been dead for three years.’

_“Mi padre murió hace tres años.”_ ‘My father died three years ago.’


----------



## mhp

velero said:


> In both Spanish and English, the _‘Perfecto de indicativo’_ can denote events occurring in a period that includes the present, where the adverbial delineates the time frame:
> 
> _“En sólo dos generaciones se ha desertizado un 43% de la superficie terrestre” _ (Abc, Sp).
> 
> _“No he visto a tu madre esta semana. No la he visto desde el domingo.”_
> 
> _“A sus 42 años, este funcionario [ciego] jamás ha visto la luz del sol, pero se ha convertido en un colombiano ejemplar”_ (El Tiempo, Col.).
> 
> _“Siempre ha sido un problema para sus padres.”_
> 
> _“En ocho días no he dormido.”_
> 
> Compare two examples from _Esbozo_, RAE:
> 
> _“Mi padre ha muerto hace tres años.”_ ‘My father has been dead for three years.’
> 
> _“Mi padre murió hace tres años.”_ ‘My father died three years ago.’


 Hola Velero:

  Nadie ha negado la existencia del pretérito perfecto compuesto en español. Pero ¿cómo se relacionan tus ejemplos con el tema de este hilo?


----------



## velero

The entire discussion, in fact, is centered around whether or not the _Perfecto de indicativo_ can include the _Presente_. And, yes, it can.


----------



## María Madrid

No exactamente. Se discute si la estructura "pretérito perfecto + período de tiempo" implica que la acción se extiende hacia el futuro. En los casos de "pre. perf.+ siempre, nunca" sí está claro que sí. En los casos en que se plantea como sinónimo de "llevar x tiempo haciendo algo" hay discrepancia sobre si es ajustado a norma o no. Saludos,


----------



## bernaljg

"Andrés ha trabajado en esa fábrica durante 10 años"
"Yo he sido el secretario de esta junta por seis meses"

Para mí lo único que se puede determinar de esas oraciones es simplemente lo que dicen sobre el pasado.  El que Andrés ya no trabaje en la fábrica o yo no sea el secretario en el presente no queda claro.  El uso del préterito perfecto no excluye esa posibilidad.  Es más, me parece que si lo importante es recalcar que algo acabó, usaría "trabajó" y "fui".  Repito que opino que lo que se entiende es cuestión de regionalismos que a este punto del partido no se pueden acusar de ser incorrectos.  Y ya que mi otro mensaje fue borrado, concuerdo de nuevo con quienes dicen que "ha estado con el mismo hombre..." suena forzado e influenciado por el inglés.  Eso no quita que de todas formas la construcción _en mi opinión_ no nos dice si sigue con el mismo tipo, si está sola, con otro, o si anda buscando.

Saludos,
B


----------



## EastCoast

Esto dice Andrés Bello (Gramática, Capítulo XXVIII, Significado de los tiempos)

*638* _(291)_. _He cantado_, ante-presente. 
*639* _(a)_. Comparando estas dos proposiciones: «Roma se hizo señora del mundo», y «La Inglaterra se ha hecho señora del mar», se percibe con claridad lo que distingue al pretérito del ante-presente. En la segunda se indica que aún dura el señorío del mar; en la primera el señorío del mundo se representa como una cosa que ya pasó. La forma compuesta tiene pues relación con algo que todavía existe. 
-183- 
Se dirá propiamente «Él _estuvo ayer_ en la ciudad, pero se _ha vuelto hoy_ al campo». Se dice que una persona _ha muerto_ cuando aún tenemos delante vestigios recientes de la existencia difunta; cuando aquellos a quienes hablamos están creyendo que esa persona vive; en una palabra, siempre que va envuelta en el verbo alguna relación a lo presente. En circunstancias diversas se dice _murió_212. «Cervantes estuvo cautivo en Argel»; se trata de la persona física que es cosa totalmente pasada. «Cervantes ha sido universalmente admirado»; se trata del escritor, que vive y vivirá eternamente en sus obras. *«He vivido muchos años en Inglaterra», dirá propiamente el que todavía vive allí,* o el que alude a este hecho como una circunstancia notable en su vida*.* «Grecia produjo grandes oradores y poetas»; se habla de la Grecia antigua. «La España ha producido grandes hombres»; se habla de la España considerada como una en todas las épocas de su existencia. Si se determinase una época ya pasada no sería propio el ante-presente: «La España produjo grandes hombres en los reinados de Carlos I y Felipe II». 

Cito esto para demostrar:
1. Que los hispanoamericanos que han expresado su opinión cuentan con el respaldo de una gran autoridad.
2. Que dificilmente la interpretación americana del significado de esta construcción sea producto del influjo del inglés, ya que éste no tuvo ninguna influencia en el castellano americano del siglo XIX, época en que Bello escribió su gramática. La influencia predominante en aquel siglo era del francés, al igual, creo, que en España.



> *María Madrid:*
> No exactamente. Se discute si la estructura "pretérito perfecto + período de tiempo" implica que la acción se extiende hacia el futuro.


Si no me equivoco, nadie ha dicho eso. Se ha dicho que el pasado perfecto indica que hasta el momento siguen juntos, pero no que seguirán juntos mañana, y ni siquiera dentro de una hora. Es muy distinto.


----------



## María Madrid

Aún a fuerza de repetirme:

1. Nadie discute que este tiempo no esté conectado con el presente. 

2. Nadie discute que cuando no se incluye un límite temporal se interpreta que la acción está conectada con el presente de alguna manera, como el ejemplo de "Inglaterra se ha hecho la señora del mar" y similares.

3. ¿Que nadie ha dicho eso? Yo misma! En la estructura "llevan x tiempo juntos" se sobreentiende que la acción no ha finalizado, lo cual no implica que sea así para siempre jamás, pero queda claro que NO ha finalizado, por lo tanto continúa hacia el futuro, si no se diría "llevaban x tiempo juntos". Por tanto lo que se debate es si el uso del pretérito perfecto junto con la mención de un período de tiempo es equivalente a "llevan...." (en España no lo es) de acuerdo con la norma, porque ha quedado claro que sí se dice en algunos lugares. No he entendido yo que se debatiera otra cosa. 

Dicho lo cual, gracias por aportar bibliografía al respecto y confirmar que en la "_Gramática de la lengua castellana_ _*destinada al uso de los americanos*_" (título completo) se recoge este uso ya en el siglo XIX. 

No obstante no queda claro hasta qué punto puede considerarse que esa estructura fuera de uso universal en esa época, y por lo tanto también en España, pero que aquí se acabara por perder o si es un uso que surgió en América. Al fin y al cabo, según aclara la propia editorial " la gramática de Andrés Bello sentó las leyes del castellano en América y fue un elemento de identidad que, en pleno siglo XIX, marcó *distancias con la lengua hablada en la Península Ibérica*". Saludos,


----------



## Hieroglyphic

> No obstante no queda claro hasta qué punto puede considerarse que esa estructura fuera de uso universal en esa época, y por lo tanto también en España, pero que aquí se acabara por perder o si es un uso que surgió en América. Al fin y al cabo, según aclara la propia editorial " la gramática de Andrés Bello sentó las leyes del castellano en América y fue un elemento de identidad que, en pleno siglo XIX, marcó *distancias con la lengua hablada en la Península Ibérica*". Saludos,


 
Excelente comentario. 

Creo que en general los hispanoamericanos la hemos defendido como un uso propio nuestro, y ninguno ha pretendido que también se entienda de esa manera en España.

Sin embargo, cito tu aportación original, causante de los comentarios acalorados de este hilo:



> Mucho me temo que eso es una copia directa de la estructura inglesa, no un uso adecuado del pretérito perfecto en español (que significa pasado terminado)


 
Yo me temo que, por lo que hemos visto, nada de lo que ahí dices procede.


----------



## alexacohen

Hieroglyphic said:


> No hay problema. Por lo que leí, estabas de acuerdo con la interpretación que yo había dado.


Y yo también, con todos mis respetos por la RAE y todos los gramáticos y los diccionarios habidos y por haber hasta Nebrija.

Porque si voy cantando y bailando con una sonrisa de felicidad y caminando sobre las nubes, y mi mejor amigo me pregunta qué me pasa, yo diré:

-Es que me he enamorado, Alberto. Y él se ha enamorado de mí.

Y eso significa que seguimos enamorados en el presente, porque de lo contrario yo caminaría bajo la lluvia con la cabeza baja llorando y con carita de pena, y mi mejor amigo no me preguntaría nada sino que me diría "no llores, Alexa, ese tipo no te merece".

Ahora, eso sí, estoy de acuerdo en que "mi jefe ha muerto" es una acción que no continúa en el presente, puesto que a menos que mi jefe sea un muerto viviente, está clarísimo que no va a resucitar.


----------



## lazarus1907

Luceni said:


> "Los dos tiempos, el pretérito indefinido y el pretérito perfecto, coinciden en significar hechos anteriores al momento en que hablamos


Exacto: *anteriores al momento en que hablamos*. Según eso podríamos concluir que ya no estamos juntos, ¿no? Porque si lo estuviéramos, este hecho no sería anterior al momento presente, sino parte del mismo: aún estamos juntos.

Otro ejemplo: 
Hemos comido juntos.​Usando un argumento paralelo al que muchos argumentan, podríamos conculir que aún estamos comiendo, ¿no? Diálogo:

A) ¿Has visto a Juan?
B) Sí, hemos comido juntos.
A) ¡Ah! ¿Aún seguís comiendo?

No sé a vosotros, pero a mí este diálogo me suena absurdo, porque el pretérito perfecto se usa para hechos *anteriores al momento presente*, y *no al momento presente*. El hecho de estar juntos durante un tiempo no es una acción, sino un estado, así que solo queda en el pasado si se deja de estar. Si aún se está casado, no es un hecho anterior al momento presente, sino algo que sigue siendo cierto mientras lo enunciamos, y después de terminar el enunciado. Por eso se usa el verbo "*llevar*" y no la forma "haber estado".


----------



## Hieroglyphic

lazarus1907 said:


> Exacto: *anteriores al momento en que hablamos*. Según eso podríamos concluir que ya no estamos juntos, ¿no? Porque si lo estuviéramos, este hecho no sería anterior al momento presente, sino parte del mismo: aún estamos juntos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otro ejemplo:Hemos comido juntos.​Usando un argumento paralelo al que muchos argumentan, podríamos conculir que aún estamos comiendo, ¿no? Diálogo:
> 
> A) ¿Has visto a Juan?
> B) Sí, hemos comido juntos.
> A) ¡Ah! ¿Aún seguís comiendo?
> 
> No sé a vosotros, pero a mí este diálogo me suena absurdo, porque el pretérito perfecto se usa para hechos *anteriores al momento presente*, y *no al momento presente*. El hecho de estar juntos durante un tiempo no es una acción, sino un estado, así que solo queda en el pasado si se deja de estar. Si aún se está casado, no es un hecho anterior al momento presente, sino algo que sigue siendo cierto mientras lo enunciamos, y después de terminar el enunciado. Por eso se usa el verbo "*llevar*" y no la forma "haber estado".


 
Por lo que usted dice, en este caso el diálogo en algún país de América sería así:

A) *¿Has visto a Juan?* O *¿Viste a Juan?*
B) *Sí, hemos comido juntos varias veces*. O *Comimos juntos ayer*
C) *Y van a volver a hacerlo?*

Pero usted no puede pretender que la frase en cuestión ("ha estado diez años con el mismo hombre") no exista, porque existe, y con el significado que ya varios hemos mencionado. Además es de uso muy, pero muy, común por estos lados.


----------



## alexacohen

lazarus1907 said:


> Exacto: *anteriores al momento en que hablamos*. Según eso podríamos concluir que ya no estamos juntos, ¿no? Porque si lo estuviéramos, este hecho no sería anterior al momento presente, sino parte del mismo: aún estamos juntos.


No creo que la discusión nos lleve a ninguna parte. 

Porque "mi jefe ha muerto" también puede tomarse como un estado que continúa en el presente, y que va a continuar en el futuro per vitam aeternam. Porque va a seguir estando muerto, ¿no? 

Eso sí, imposible utilizarlo en primera persona.



> Originally Posted by *Hieroglyphic*
> Pero usted no puede pretender que la frase en cuestión ("ha estado diez años con el mismo hombre") no exista, porque existe, y con el significado que ya varios hemos mencionado. Además es de uso muy, pero muy, común por estos lados.


¿Por qué no dejarlo simplemente como está? 
Se utiliza de diferentes maneras, y eso es todo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Hieroglyphic said:


> Pero usted no puede pretender que la frase en cuestión ("ha estado diez años con el mismo hombre") no exista, porque existe, y con el significado que ya varios hemos mencionado. Además es de uso muy, pero muy, común por estos lados.


¿He dicho yo que no exista? Me ponga como me ponga, habrá hambre, violencia y demás, por más que lo niegue. Creo que me he expresado mal. Usarse, se puede usar, pero no tiene el sentido que se pretende darle. Al menos, no si se pretende aprovecharse de la precisión con la que podemos expresar distintos matices jugando con el idioma, claro. Quizá esta es la razón por la que no nos estamos entendiendo: no es lo mismo referirse a una secuencia de eventos que han acontecido durante varios años en el pasado, que decir que mantenemos una relación íntima -al menos- desde hace cierto número de años. Ambos se pueden expresar con el verbo _estar_, pero el pretérito perfecto solo resulta lógico cuando damos a entender lo primero, ya que sí se trata de hechos pretéritos, mientras que mantener una relación no es algo que quede en el pasado a menos que se rompa. Y a menos que me equivoque al juzgar la frase original en inglés, lo que se quiere expresar es lo segundo.

Repito: creo que no nos hemos parado a pensar que el idioma no se reduce reglas simples sin tener el cuenta el significado que queremos expresar. Si simplificamos todo, los matices expresivos se van a hacer gárgaras.

Por último. ¿Hay alguien que no diga o le parezca mal decir "*Llevo con ella 10 años*"? Porque es, a menos que me equivoque, la versión que resulta adecuada en todos lo países. ¿Por qué no usarla entonces?


----------



## aceituna

alexacohen said:


> Porque si voy cantando y bailando con una sonrisa de felicidad y caminando sobre las nubes, y mi mejor amigo me pregunta qué me pasa, yo diré:
> 
> -Es que me he enamorado, Alberto. Y él se ha enamorado de mí.
> 
> Y eso significa que seguimos enamorados en el presente, porque de lo contrario yo caminaría bajo la lluvia con la cabeza baja llorando y con carita de pena, y mi mejor amigo no me preguntaría nada sino que me diría "no llores, Alexa, ese tipo no te merece".


 
Hum, pero enamorarse y estar enamorado no es lo mismo, aunque tengan mucha, muchísima relación...

Yo creo que _estar enamorado_ es el resultado (que continua en el presente) de la acción _enamorarse_ (que ya ha finalizado; como sus efectos continuan en el presente, usamos el pretérito perfecto).

En cuanto a la frase que dio inicio al hilo, coincido con Lazarus y María.

Saludos.


----------



## alexacohen

aceituna said:


> Hum, pero enamorarse y estar enamorado no es lo mismo, aunque tengan mucha, muchísima relación...
> 
> Yo creo que _estar enamorado_ es el resultado (que continua en el presente) de la acción _enamorarse_ (que ya ha finalizado; _como sus efectos continuan en el presente, usamos el pretérito perfecto_).


Pero yo no dije "estoy enamorada" sino "me he enamorado". 

Y lo estoy usando precisamente para una acción/estado que continúa en el presente.


----------



## velero

Actually, neither the _Perfecto concluido_ nor the _Perfecto concluido con repercusiones directas en el presente_ define the tense under debate:

_"Ha estado con el mismo hombre por 10 años."_

And convention and idiomatic expressions aside, no «norma», no grammatical rule, has surfaced in this discussion that contraindicates the _Perfecto sin ruptura con el presente_, e.g.

_“Los mayas nos han dejado muchos enigmas.”_

What distinguishes the _Perfecto indefinido_ is this potential for the action of the verb to be suspended in time, its potential to never be fully realized.


----------



## aceituna

alexacohen said:


> Pero yo no dije "estoy enamorada" sino "me he enamorado".
> 
> Y lo estoy usando precisamente para una acción/estado que continúa en el presente.


 
Vale, sí, a veces me explico como un libro cerrado... 

Lo que quería decir es que yo veo un paralelismo entre "estar con el mismo hombre..." y "estar enamorado", pero no con "enamorarse". Porque enamorarse es un acción, y estar enamorado un "estado".

Así que en tu ejemplo, me parece perfecto que el uso del pretérito perfecto con enamorarse. 
- Me he enarmorado -> hace referencia a una acción pasada (la acción de enamorarse ya ha finalizado) cuyos efectos continuan en el presente. 

Pero ese ejemplo no me sirve para justificar el uso del pretérito perfecto en la frase original. Porque no podría usarse ese tiempo con estar enamorado, al igual que con el "estar juntos" de la primera frase. Bueno, sí podría usarse, pero no significaría lo mismo:
-he estado enamorada.
-he estado con el mismo hombre 10 años. 
En ambos casos, significa que ya no lo estoy. Es una acción pasada, aunque cercana al presente (temporal o emocionalmente), por lo que se usa el pretérito perfecto en vez del indefinido.

No sé si me he explicado algo mejor que antes...

Saludos,
Inés


----------



## María Madrid

alexacohen said:


> -Es que me* he enamorado*, Alberto. Y él se ha enamorado de mí.
> 
> Y eso significa que *seguimos enamorados* en el presente


En tu propio ejemplo demuestras que son dos verbos diferentes: Enamorarse y estar enamorado.

Enamorarse es algo que sucede en un momento dado, en el pasado, la consecuencia en el presente es que estás enamorada.

Lo mismo sería en el caso de decir que has "empezado en un nuevo trabajo" o mudarse a una casa, eso sucede en un momento dado del pasado y su consecuencia (la acción que se inica a continuación) es la que tiene lugar en el presente: trabajar en un sitio, residir en un sitio concreto, o estar enamorada de Alberto. 

Si dices "he estado enamorada de Alberto" ¿sigues enamorada de él? Yo no lo interpreto así, ciertamente. Saludos,


----------



## Bocha

*Nota del moderador*

*Creo que a esta altura paparouna dispone de varias opciones que resuelven su pregunta. Dispone también de los argumentos que marcan preferencias en distintas regiones.*
*Muchos mensajes, sin embargo, se apartan del tema del hilo.*

*La discusión sobre las connotaciones del pretérito perfecto y las normativas sobre su uso es muy interesante, pero en algunos mensajes han aflorado aristas demasiado beligerantes que no se corresponden con el tono que debe imperar en el foro cuando se intercambian opiniones.*

*Los invito a abrir un nuevo hilo en Gramática o en Sólo Español para profundizar sobre el uso del pretérito perfecto. Lo importante es que la discusión se desenvuelva en un clima cordial, sin ofuscamientos.*


*Este hilo queda cerrado*


----------

